# Pics; Latest Dr Lins amp lids, 100 & 200iu kit



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry mate my PC got a virus and i lost the pic you sent......


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


>


Think i will be investing in some of this myself Ant as soon as she's up the duff lol:laugh:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

^^ lol, try some Schering Proviron, that'll sort it!


----------

